
Esthonia open-sources its e-voting system on GitHub (2013) - attheodo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/estonia-publishes-its-e-voting-source-code-on-github/
======
jnthn
Could somebody fix the title, it's Estonia not Esthonia.

------
brudgers
Date: 2013.

